# Modem geht nicht online



## nirvanager1 (3. September 2010)

Hallo werte Leser
Hab seit heute früh folgendes Problem:

Ich hab den PC ganz normal wie immer hochgefahren und wollte dann auch gleich Mozilla starten.
Was folgt, war eine Fehlermeldung, dass keine Internetverbindung vorhanden sei.
Verwirrt schaute ich auf das Modem und stellte fest, dass das Lämpchen dauernd bei "Send" aufblinkt.
hab 5 Lämpchen beim Modem:
1. Power
2. Receive
3. Send
4. Online
5. PC/Activity

I-wie kann das Modem aber keine Daten senden nehm ich mal an, da es bei Send dauernd leuchtet und alle paar min
auf "Receive" zurückspringt.

Mein Modem ist vom Typ: "Motorola SB5100 SURFboard Cable Modem"

Gestern ging alles ganz normal und seit heute mag es mich nicht mehr :/

Ich hoffe man kann mir helfen!!
Falls ihr mehr infos braucht sagt es, kenn mich da nicht so aus, also wär es auch gleich nett zu sagen, wo ich die benötigten Infos nachschauen kann.

Mfg


----------



## Kaldreth (3. September 2010)

Hm müssten nicht eigentlich alle Lämpchen leuchten? Oder zumindest "flackern"? Wie verhalten sich die Lämpchen denn sonst?

Hast du das Modem einfach mal für ein paar Sekunden ausgeschaltet / vom Strom getrennt? Hilft manchmal Wunder!? 

Es kann natürlich, wenn es kurzzeitig ist auch einfach mal ein Netzproblem deines Anbieters sein!


----------



## nirvanager1 (3. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm müssten nicht eigentlich alle Lämpchen leuchten? Oder zumindest "flackern"? Wie verhalten sich die Lämpchen denn sonst?
> 
> Hast du das Modem einfach mal für ein paar Sekunden ausgeschaltet / vom Strom getrennt? Hilft manchmal Wunder!?
> 
> Es kann natürlich, wenn es kurzzeitig ist auch einfach mal ein Netzproblem deines Anbieters sein!



Jo normalerweise müssten alle leuchten, bis heute ging alles ganz normal, alles hat geleuchtet und funktioniert.
Hab Modem ausgeschalten, vom strom getrennt und sogar PC neu aufgesetzt (lol) weil ich
dachte, es könnte sich Ungeziefer einegschlichen haben, aber alles fehlanzeige.
Ein Wunder ist bis jetzt auch nicht geschehen :/


----------



## Kaldreth (3. September 2010)

leuchten denn receive bzw. online Lämpchen?


----------



## nirvanager1 (3. September 2010)

Es leuchten nur "Power" und "Recieve" durchgehend.
"Send" blinkt und "Online" tut sich gar nix.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

da kannst du nix machen musst beim Provider anrufen 

hab auch schon mein 3. Kabelmodem und 2. Buchse

vielleicht aber bloss ne Störung aber das wird man dir dann sagen können


----------



## nirvanager1 (3. September 2010)

jo hab jez mal beim Anbieter angerufen, die schicken am Montag nen techniker.
Muss man eigentlich für diesen Service zahlen oder ist der Techniker ne kostenlose Hilfestellung,
weil ich würd dem sonst absagen und nen bekannten (ebenfalls techniker) herschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

ich musste nie was bezahlen das Modem gehört ja dem Anbieter nehm ich mal an zumindest ist es bei mir so

bei mir kommt seit paar Jahren ne Fremdfirma die haben sogar das Modem gegen neueres getauscht obwohl das letzte mal i.O. konnten sie besser abrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. September 2010)

Ob du bezahlen muss hängt wohl vom Vertrag und vom Anbieter ab, hast du noch Garantie auf das Modem etc.


----------



## nirvanager1 (3. September 2010)

_ja das Modem hab ich vom Anbieter dazu bekommen, aber glaube kaum das Garantie noch darauf läuft, hat schon einige Jahre hinter sich. Der Techniker meinte, dass es vll kaputt ist, da es schon etwas älter ist._


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

bei mir bleibt es Eigentum des Anbieters und ich hab 25 Euro Kaution für hinterlegt genauso wie fürn HD Receiver


----------



## nirvanager1 (3. September 2010)

jo werd dann ja sehn, ob er mich abzocken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab bei ner Kritik bezüglich meines Anbieters gelesen, dass kosten Anfallen, falls das Problem seitens des Hauses entstanden ist
und nicht die Verbindung was hat. Der Techniker meinte aber am Telefon, dass er seit Donnerstag stetig sinkende Werte direkt bei meinem
Modem sieht. Hab das Internet Kabel überprüftm ob es verbogen ist, aber konnte nichts dergleichen feststellen. Ich denke, das Modem ist einfach im sprichwörtlichen "Arsch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

